# Straightening images using vertical lines



## Jon_Are (Jun 26, 2009)

When shooting interiors, I have a hard time leveling the image in Photoshop Elements 7. The straightening tool only works, it seems, on the horizontal line; because of issues of perspective in a room, this does not work.

Is there a way in PSE to straighten verticals? How about in CS4?

Or a way to overcome this limitation?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

The proper way would be to use a tilt-shift lens (or a camera with that ability, a view camera for example).  That way you could align the film plan with your vertical surface.

But it shouldn't be too hard to correct in Photoshop.  Select the entire image (ctrl-A), then use the free transform tool.  Now you can grab the corners of the image and pull them out to make your lines vertical.  You will loose some off the edge of the image though.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's see if I am getting this right....you can straighten the horizontal, but when you do, the vertical is still off?

If so, then is there a prespective tool in PS?  IF not, download Gimp.  Gimp has a tool called perspective and you can basically "stretch" the vetical lines to be even with the side of the picture.  Example....the picture below is straight on the horizontal but the sides of the building were way off from the vertical of the photo....using the perspective I was able to straighten it....


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 26, 2009)

I do this....  a lot.

I shoot raw.  When I open the image in camera raw, the first thing I do is find a vertilce line very near the center of the image.  Then, with the cropping set to 2:3, I use the STRAIGHTEN TOOL to make that line plumb.

After opening the image in Photoshop, I select the entire image and choose EDIT, TRANSFORM, PERSPECTIVE.  I then drag the corner until all lines are plumb.

Often, I'll then select all, go EDIT, TRANSFORM, DISTORT and use the center adjuster to stretch the image a bit to compensate for the squished results if a lot of perspective correction was necessary.

-Pete


----------



## Dwig (Jun 26, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> ...
> After opening the image in Photoshop, I select the entire image and choose EDIT, TRANSFORM, PERSPECTIVE.  I then drag the corner until all lines are plumb.
> ...



That's pretty much my technique though I prefer to drag out some guide lines from the rulers first. I align these with some point on a straight edge in the image for reference.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 26, 2009)

> But it shouldn't be too hard to correct in Photoshop.  Select the entire image (ctrl-A), then use the free transform tool.



I'm using Photoshop Elements (for now). I'm not sure if this tool is available.



> Let's see if I am getting this right....you can straighten the horizontal, but when you do, the vertical is still off?



No, not exactly. PSE has a Straighten Image tool. You click on it, then drag the cursor along a horizontal line; when you let it go, the image tilts so the selected line is level. If you drag the cursor along a vertical line, the image tilts 90 degrees.



> I shoot raw. When I open the image in camera raw, the first thing I do is find a vertilce line very near the center of the image. Then, with the cropping set to 2:3, I use the STRAIGHTEN TOOL to make that line plumb.



Actually, I shoot RAW as well. And I just discovered that my RAW editor _will_ allow dragging across a vertical line.

Thanks for all the input.

Jon


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2009)

CS4 has a lens correction feature that you don't get with PSE7.

In addition ACR has several more features available if you use CS4 that you'll never see in PSE7.

By the way, if you registered your PSE7 you can get a discount when you upgrade to CS4.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 28, 2009)

> CS4 has a lens correction feature that you don't get with PSE7.



Actually (I've discovered) PSE7 does have a bunch of lens correction tools: Adjust pincushion & barrel distortion, adjust vignetting, vertical and horizontal perspective adjustments, and edge extension. Pretty cool.



> By the way, if you registered your PSE7 you can get a discount when you upgrade to CS4.



Thanks, but I have the academic discount available. $199 for CS4.

Jon


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> > CS4 has a lens correction feature that you don't get with PSE7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works, but the Student Edition license prohibits commercial use of the software and you can only load it up on 1 computer. Just sayin'


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 29, 2009)

I have Cs3. I and happy with it. I always straighten my pictures lines to be straight. Call me OCD but hey.... LOL I use the ruler tool to get a straight line and then hit CTRL+A and then CTRL+T and use the grid to straighten everything out. 
Elements does not have the ability to do that? If not that sucks..


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 29, 2009)

KmH said:


> Jon_Are said:
> 
> 
> > > CS4 has a lens correction feature that you don't get with PSE7.
> ...




I am always curious to know. How do they know if you use it for anything commercial. Say a private photographer uses it. how do they know? I always wonder.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2009)

You're right, a lot of convicted thieves wonder how it is they got caught, because at the time of the theft, they were so sure 'no one would know'.


----------



## Honu (Jun 29, 2009)

In PSE 7 click the straighten tool and then hold down CTRL while you draw your line - it will then straighten vertically on that line.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 30, 2009)

> In PSE 7 click the straighten tool and then hold down CTRL while you draw your line - it will then straighten vertically on that line.



Now _that's_ the answer I've been searching for. Thanks, Honu!

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 30, 2009)

> the Student Edition license prohibits commercial use of the software and you can only load it up on 1 computer.



So, if you use both a laptop and a desktop, you may only install it on one of those?

And if so, is this just your agreement upon purchasing the software (that you'll only use it on one computer), or will it actually not install on a second?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## skieur (Aug 19, 2009)

The straighten function seems easier in PaintShop Pro Photo Ultimate X2.
Stretch a vertical or horizontal line along the leaning or distorted element and hit the check mark.  Fast, automatic straightening.  A grid can also be used to correct perspective using the same approach.

The other option is to just click correct barrel distortion.

skieur


----------



## Jon_Are (Aug 20, 2009)

> the Student Edition license prohibits commercial use of the software and you can only load it up on 1 computer.



If anyone still cares, the part about loading on only one computer is not true.

Jon


----------

